# Figli felici



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2017)

Negli ultimi due anni, ci sono stati due fenomeni editoriali che hanno cercato di spiegare a mamme e papà  (e non solo)  due metodi per “stare al mondo”  che hanno interessato migliaia di lettori:* il metodo danese per crescere bambini felici e il metodo Kakebo per mettere ordine *e avere il controllo di tutto ciò che può diventare caotico nella nostra vita (e noi genitori sappiamo quanto crescere un figlio possa spesso trasformarsi in un’esperienza molto, molto caotica).
Ne* “Il metodo danese per crescere bambini felici” *(pubblicato in Italia da Newton & Compton) a mamme e papà viene  fornito il codice di accesso alla felicità secondo quanto avviene in Danimarca, nazione che da anni si trova ai primi posti nelle classifiche mondiali che valutano gli indicatori di qualità della vita e socio-economici associati a tale dimensione. Sembra che in questa nazione di meno di sei milioni di abitanti soprattutto la crescita dei bambini nella prima e nella seconda infanzia poggi su alcuni capisaldi che li rendono poi capaci di affrontare le successive tappe del proprio ciclo di vita con sufficienti competenze per diventare adulti  perseguendo un elevato livello di soddisfazione per ciò che si è e ciò che si fa della e nella propria esistenza.  In base a quanto codificato come “metodo danese” *la formula della felicità *può essere conquistata solo grazie a sei ingredienti: *giocare in modo libero e destrutturato, *ricevere lodi adeguate  e non gratuite o sperticate, *pensiero positivo* (ovvero capacità di trovare il lato positivo anche quando accadono eventi avversi), empatia e capacità di sintonizzarsi sugli stati emotivi degli altri, *assenza di punizioni corporali *e uno stile famigliare intimo e allegro, dove si sta insieme per e con la gioia di condividere relazioni nutrienti. Il metodo danese sembra attribuire grande importanza a due elementi cruciali all’interno del progetto educativo: la relazione calda e affettuosa con adulti disponibili, interessati e coinvolti con il bambino stesso e la promozione dell’espressività del bambino, con il rispetto dei suoi tempi di crescita, dei suoi ritmi naturali e della sua *spontanea propensione a giocare *e a  coinvolgersi in attività divertenti.








A questo modo di pensare al bambino e di crescerlo, si contrappone il* metodo giapponese *tutto basato invece sul concetto di ordine ed essenzialità. Il tema dell’ordine è diventato “epidemico” in libreria dopo l’enorme successo ottenuto dal *Metodo Kakebo di Marie Kondo *(pubblicato in Italia da Vallardi) da cui sono poi derivati altri infiniti titoli che hanno spinto a tenere in ordine qualsiasi cosa, compresa  la crescita dei figli. In Giappone *“l’ordine” sembra essere la priorità di tutto, anche dell’educazione. *Fin da piccoli i bambini devono imparare che ogni cosa ha il suo posto e che tutto nella vita deve trovarsi dove ci si aspetta che sia. Questo comporta che* “regola, schema, essenzialità, prevedibilità” *diventino parole chiave anche nel progetto educativo,  per chi cresce nel paese del Sol Levante. E’ naturale che una società dove il tema dell’ordine e dello spazio rappresenta un elemento di sopravvivenza fondamentale (in Giappone si vive in casa piccolissime e tutto è sviluppato in verticale perché su una superficie ridotta vivono tantissime persone ed è stata sviluppata una complessa architettura di attività produttive e commerciali che non ha uguali nel mondo) promuova anche un concetto di *educazione basato su regolarità e assenza di imprevisti.*
Se il modello danese spinge verso una realizzazione di sé basata sull’innovazione e la scoperta, quello giapponese sembra più ancorato al bisogno di promuovere un necessario conformismo e adeguamento alle aspettative del contesto socio-culturale di riferimento. 








Al di là degli approcci molto differenti tra loro, forse quello che colpisce è il bisogno che noi mamme e papà abbiamo oggi di trovare dentro ad un libro, un modello e un metodo che ci dica come sostenere la crescita di un figlio e orientarla alla felicità. Forse la maggiore fragilità che sentiamo appartenerci e che è stato molto amplificata dal relativismo culturale ed etico degli ultimi decenni, *ha reso noi genitori meno sicuri e più titubanti rispetto a ciò che siamo e a che cosa fa bene ai nostri figli nella relazione con noi.* Come psicoterapeuta sono convinto che la felicità per un figlio non stia dentro un metodo, ma dentro ad una relazione con chi lo ha messo al mondo e lo ama. Soprattutto,  *un bimbo potrà essere felice se accanto a sé ha persone felici,* ovvero persone consapevoli del proprio progetto di vita e capaci di affrontare la vita con resilienza ed equilibro, in grado di guardare al futuro con speranza. Tutte cose per le quali non esistono ricette e tanto meno un metodo.



http://www.famigliacristiana.it/art...e-la-ricetta-per-crescere-bambini-felici.aspx


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma noi siamo consapevoli, equilibrati e resilienti?


----------



## brenin (14 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo consapevoli, equilibrati e resilienti?


Innanzitutto grazie per il post, interessantissimo e che approfondirò. Sulla domanda....  cerco di esserlo, con immani sforzi talvolta, e con esiti non sempre positivi.....
l'accostamento tra due culture e stili di vita così differenti è ardito ma, nel contempo, stimolante.... penso però che entrambi mirino essenzialmente ad una cosa, e cioè a preparare e successivamente favorire l'inserimento graduale e senza traumi del bambino di oggi nella società che lo circonda. Io ho un'esperienza molto limitata, per il momento,  come genitore, quello che facciamo è fargli " gocciolare " qualcosa ogni giorno e seguirne gli sviluppi.....
Come se ne parlava, il Giappone ( e la sua società ) è un momdo a sè, basato su rigide e condivise norme comportamentali dettate dai fattori indicati nell'articolo; qualle che differenzia molto i due metodi è che nella società giapponese, se non accetti le regole comuni sociali, viene emarginato; altrettanto penso non si possa dire nella cultura europea.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Innanzitutto grazie per il post, interessantissimo e che approfondirò. Sulla domanda....  cerco di esserlo, con immani sforzi talvolta, e con esiti non sempre positivi.....
> l'accostamento tra due culture e stili di vita così differenti è ardito ma, nel contempo, stimolante.... penso però che entrambi mirino essenzialmente ad una cosa, e cioè a preparare e successivamente favorire l'inserimento graduale e senza traumi del bambino di oggi nella società che lo circonda. Io ho un'esperienza molto limitata, per il momento,  come genitore, quello che facciamo è fargli " gocciolare " qualcosa ogni giorno e seguirne gli sviluppi.....
> Come se ne parlava, il Giappone ( e la sua società ) è un momdo a sè, basato su rigide e condivise norme comportamentali dettate dai fattori indicati nell'articolo; qualle che differenzia molto i due metodi è che nella società giapponese, se non accetti le regole comuni sociali, viene emarginato; altrettanto penso non si possa dire nella cultura europea.


Io credo che la cosa più negativa sia il  "pessimismo cosmico" dilagante, la mancanza di qualsiasi forma di Fede, di fiducia nelle risorse umane.
Un bambino o una bambina  credo che non abbia bisogno di sentirsi campione o principessa ovvero di sentirsi uno/a che può prevalere, ma di sentirsi di poter essere colui/colei che potrebbe fare la differenza come leader o come componenente di una squadra umana che cerca soluzioni parziali a problemi complessi.
Insomma credo che si dovrebbe avere noi la capacità di coniugare idealismo e realismo cominciare noi per primi ad avere Fede nei nostri figli.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2017)

Io so che da bambina pensavo che sarei potuta essere il nuovo Fleming o Sabin e pensavo a Marie Courie.
Questo penso che comunque lasci dentro un rispetto per le competenze altrui e il desiderio di fare il proprio meglio. Mio padre diceva: "se mi tocca pulire i gabinetti, voglio essere quello che li pulisce bene!"


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Luglio 2017)

Tutti questi metodi su metodi su metodi...
Tutta teoria!
I ragazzi vengono su sempre più disperati e sempre più (vilmente) violenti.
I bambini crescevano felici nelle società patriarcali tradizionali.
Il resto è insistere ideologicamente su ciò che è palesemente sbagliato.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Luglio 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tutti questi metodi su metodi su metodi...
> Tutta teoria!
> I ragazzi vengono su sempre più disperati e sempre più (vilmente) violenti.
> I bambini crescevano felici nelle società patriarcali tradizionali.
> Il resto è insistere ideologicamente su ciò che è palesemente sbagliato.


A volte la cultura è controproducente


----------



## trilobita (15 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> A volte la cultura è controproducente


La cultura è neutra,diventa controproducente nelle teste sbagliate.


----------



## Blaise53 (15 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La cultura è neutra,diventa controproducente nelle teste sbagliate.


O chi la usa fine a stessa


----------



## trilobita (15 Luglio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> O chi la usa fine a stessa


Un trilione di verdi.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma noi siamo consapevoli, equilibrati e resilienti?


Io cerco di esserlo, certo, a livello educativo.

Credo si vada a periodi, e dipenda molto dalle reazioni del bambino con cui hai a che fare.

Ho avuto un bel periodo in cui il problema era far capire a mio figlio che doveva imparare a dire di NO

Anche se x lui dire si era in fondo un accesso alla felicità, inteso come pacificazione e tranquillizzazione Delle persone che aveva attorno.

Ora è molto migliorato, anche se quando dice no, poi mi bronciola sulle reazioni che vede, e che non lo rallegrano, per dire...

Ora Gli devo insegnare a non "legarsi" alle reazioni ai NO, rimanendoci agganciato, e non riuscendo più a sciogliersi, perché cade in "osservazione" costante, e senza accorgersene rimane prigioniero

Ammetto che lo tratto forse troppo  come un adulto.

Ma vedo che mi ringrazia, e che ha momenti di disinibita e serena felicità... 

Mi sono servite come spunto anche molte dinamiche lette e viste qui dentro x la sua educazione. 

Sia in senso educativo, sia in senso diseducativo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cerco di esserlo, certo, a livello educativo.
> 
> Credo si vada a periodi, e dipenda molto dalle reazioni del bambino con cui hai a che fare.
> 
> ...


Un po' sì.
Ha anche bisogno di creare altri legami (con conseguenti delusioni e abbandoni) per allontanarsi gradualmente da voi.
Non puoi impedirglielo dicendo che gli altri sono tutti stronzi.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' sì.
> Ha anche bisogno di creare altri legami (con conseguenti delusioni e abbandoni) per allontanarsi gradualmente da voi.
> Non puoi impedirglielo dicendo che gli altri sono tutti stronzi.


Ah sicuramente.. infatti mai detto.

Anche perché non solo sarebbe poco educativo, ma instrada alla infelicità


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sicuramente.. infatti mai detto.
> 
> Anche perché non solo sarebbe poco educativo, ma instrada alla infelicità


Neanche le sue sofferenze sono nulla. Sono temporanee e molto brevi, ma per quel tempo vanno prese sul serio.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Luglio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche le sue sofferenze sono nulla. Sono temporanee e molto brevi, ma per quel tempo vanno prese sul serio.


Assolutamente hai ragione..

Si viaggia sempre come l'equilibrista sulla corda, tra la necessità di non sminuire ma anche quella di non drammatizzare troppo

È difficile restare in perfetto equilibrio... 

Ma che il mestiere di genitore sia cosa complessa, per chi lo prende un minimo sul serio, è cosa nota


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente hai ragione..
> 
> Si viaggia sempre come l'equilibrista sulla corda, tra la necessità di non sminuire ma anche quella di non drammatizzare troppo
> 
> ...


Altroché :facepalm:


----------

